# Fishing Benefit (Jackson Lake)



## SKuhn (Jan 25, 2012)

Ryan Kuhn Fishing Benefit @ Berry's Boat Dock
                            March 17th 2012


----------



## DeepweR (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll be there Scott. Let me know if i can help.


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Jan 25, 2012)

We will be there also Scott.


----------



## SKuhn (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you for your support.


----------



## Dragmaster (Jan 27, 2012)

Me too


----------



## Bassman21 (Jan 27, 2012)

Do everything in my power to try not to have to work. Should be there


----------



## Bassman21 (Feb 7, 2012)

Make sure u repost this as it gets closer Scott


----------



## DeepweR (Feb 19, 2012)

Bump!!!!


----------



## DeepweR (Mar 2, 2012)

Come on guys,,,


----------



## Old Dude (Mar 2, 2012)

If I don't have to work I will be there.


----------



## DeepweR (Mar 7, 2012)

Hope to c you there william


----------



## Bassman21 (Mar 9, 2012)

Ya'll make sure u get out there and support this family ya'll....I'll be there!


----------



## DeepweR (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm ready for this tourny!!


----------



## Josh Kelly (Mar 15, 2012)

bump


----------

